# ssh client, "host key verification faild"

## grex

Moin,

ich habe ein gentoo 2004.1 installiert mit dem kernel 2.6.7

meine SSH Version ist Open SSH_3.8.1p1

OpenSSL 0.9.7d

Wenn ich mit ssh auf einen fremden host zugreifen möchte

z.B.

ssh root@192.168.1.1

bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung

"host key verification faild"

Wenn ich mich als root user einlogge ist das kein Thema,

nur als anderer user bekomme ich diesen Fehler.

Ich habe auch schon das /home/fu/.ssh Verzeichniss gelöscht.

Es wird neu angelegt und der Fehler ist der gleiche.

Hat jemand 'ne Idee?

Gruß Grex

----------

## Neo_0815

Guck dir mal die rechte von /dev/tty an.

Wenn die zu beschränkt sind kann es zu diesem Fehler kommen - 0666 sollten sie sein.

MfG

----------

## pactoo

Je nach device Verwaltung (devfs/udev) könnte es auch helfen, den Benutzer in die Gruppe "tty" mit aufzunehmen.  Als Alternative zu Mode 0666 auf /dev/tty*

----------

## grex

Danke Dir,

genau daran hat es gelegen.

GruÃ Grex

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

> Guck dir mal die rechte von /dev/tty an.
> 
> Wenn die zu beschrï¿½nkt sind kann es zu diesem Fehler kommen - 0666 sollten sie sein.
> 
> MfG

 

----------

## grex

Hallo,

ich mÃ¶chte auch Dir Danken,

habe das nun Ã¼ber die Gruppe tty gelÃ¶st.

GruÃ Grex

 *pactoo wrote:*   

> Je nach device Verwaltung (devfs/udev) kï¿½nnte es auch helfen, den Benutzer in die Gruppe "tty" mit aufzunehmen.  Als Alternative zu Mode 0666 auf /dev/tty*

 

----------

## Neo_0815

 *pactoo wrote:*   

> Je nach device Verwaltung (devfs/udev) könnte es auch helfen, den Benutzer in die Gruppe "tty" mit aufzunehmen.  Als Alternative zu Mode 0666 auf /dev/tty*

 

Btw, es geht nich um /dev/tty* sondern um /dev/tty selbst.

Und das ist afaik default im udev-v30 und im devfs auf 0666 gewesen - welche Lösung nun besser ist, mag jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

MfG

----------

